# Amplificador Subwoofer



## emisgallo (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola a todos,soy aficionado a la electronica desde hace mucho tiempo.Estoy pensando en hacerme un subwoofer activo.Buscando por Ebay he visto este http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-TDA7294-2..._HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item2eb1b4ad98.
Halguien sabria decirme si me serviria?.Si no es valido recomendarme alguno de este mismo foro que no sea muy complicado,habia visto un montaje de zeuspower pero no se si seria apto para mi subwoofer.Quiero aprovechar unos altavozes que tengo y creo que con 100w seria mas que suficiente.Espero vuestra respuesta.


----------



## nacamza (Dic 6, 2010)

Es un amplificador 2.1 si lo quieres para un subwoofer te van a sobrar 2 salidas
Mira este amplificador 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

solo tenes que buscar una fuente.Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

Emisgallo, aca te dejo un ampli similar al que vos viste en el link que subiste.
En unos minutos te subo el filtro activo para sub.

Saludos!


----------



## emisgallo (Dic 6, 2010)

Muy agradecido,intentare hacerlo estos dias de fiesta.Si puede ser,mandame tambien el circuito para hacer la fuente de alimentacion-
Gracias

Gracias Pipa09,he visto el montaje que me has enviado pero me parece que es estereo,¿lo puedo utilizar para mi subwoofer o seria mejor otro?.Gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 6, 2010)

aqui dejo a tu consideracion, este montaje de un sub  completo con el tda7294


----------



## emisgallo (Dic 6, 2010)

Muy guapo el montaje,¿lo has montado tu?,no se si habra que hacer algun ajuste(veo que lleba una resistencia ajustable),ya que esta en un idioma un pelin raro.Ya me diras algo.Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

Emisgallo, el idioma si no me equivoco es polaco, y el ajuste por el pote es el de nivel de señal, los ajustes de frecuencia se hacen con los micro interruptores que se encuentran en el PCB.

Aca te dejo el filtro que antes te mencione. tiene corte variable y es sencillo de montar, esta probado y funciona a la primera.


----------



## emisgallo (Dic 6, 2010)

Que os parece este para mi sub?
http://another-electronics.blogspot.com/2010/11/100-watt-audio-power-amplifier.html


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

emisgallo dijo:


> Que os parece este para mi sub?
> http://another-electronics.blogspot.com/2010/11/100-watt-audio-power-amplifier.html


 

Se ve bastante lindo pero........Porque no este? 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/
El de la primera pagina, tambien es de 100w, pero esta muy probado y ya muchos integrantes del foro lo han hecho! te lo digo para que si te animas a hacer algun circuito tengas la certesa de que funciona!


----------

